# Can 60 pound Sulcatta tortoise stay outside full time ?



## Obbie (May 26, 2022)

Mali is about 60 pounds, since the weather is perfect for her, I’d like to put her hide out side. I’ll put in the shade. She’s been going out for the day. It’s not above 100. She only lays in the shade this year. Any one know if she has shade, and her hide is outside, is that okay ?


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 26, 2022)

Greetings.

Sooo, a lot depends. Do you have a safe outside enclosure for 24/7 outdoor living? Is it heated just incase you get some cold fronts moving through for a few days that makes things cold overnight? 

A 60 pound Sulcata can easily be outside 24/7 as long as you have good temperatures, a safe secure enclosure.

Ten day forecast for Minneapolis…


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2022)

Obbie said:


> Mali is about 60 pounds, since the weather is perfect for her, I’d like to put her hide out side. I’ll put in the shade. She’s been going out for the day. It’s not above 100. She only lays in the shade this year. Any one know if she has shade, and her hide is outside, is that okay ?


Perfect sulcata weather in Minnesota? That doesn't seem likely. What are the daytime highs and lows? If it is consistently warm enough, it would be great for Mali to get to roam around, sun, and graze in a giant outdoor enclosure.

It would be ideal if you had a temperature controlled house for the tortoise to take shelter in. Then, if it a little too cool, the tortoise can go inside and get warm. If it is a hot sunny summer day, the tortoise can retire into the shade in the box.

Here is an example:





Single Tortoise Night Box


I like my larger tortoises to live outside full time. My climate permits this year round with a little help. For people who live where it snows all winter, this type of box is still good for warmer weather, getting them out earlier in Spring, and keeping them out a bit later into fall. You'll...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Obbie (May 26, 2022)

Obbie said:


> Mali is about 60 pounds, since the weather is perfect for her, I’d like to put her hide out side. I’ll put in the shade. She’s been going out for the day. It’s not above 100. She only lays in the shade this year. Any one know if she has shade, and her hide is outside, is that okay ?


I’m sorry ! I’m moving to AZ, from MN. Mali  has a very nice enclosure
I am just getting her set up down here


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2022)

Obbie said:


> I’m sorry ! I’m moving to AZ, from MN. Mali  has a very nice enclosure
> I am just getting her set up down here


Ahhhhhh... That is a horse of a different color!

In that case, all of post #3 still applies, but I would add that the tortoise should be allowed/encouraged to burrow in summer to escape the intense surface heat. Start a burrow where you want it, or the tortoise will choose its own location like under the foundation of your house or a backyard wall.

Then in fall, usually the end of October, catch the tortoise above ground and block the burrow entrance with a sheet of plywood. Make the tortoise sleep in its heated above ground box for winter time with the colder nights, and it and walk around in the warm AZ sun all winter during the day. The heated night box becomes a surrogate burrow and suits them just fine.

Also, plant lots of spineless opuntia. Water it twice a week all summer long in the heat. Opuntia along with orchard grass hay, is an excellent way to feed a giant. Add in mulberry leaves, grape leaves Mazuri, and other treats periodically.


----------



## Obbie (Aug 16, 2022)

Maro2Bear said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Sooo, a lot depends. Do you have a safe outside enclosure for 24/7 outdoor living? Is it heated just incase you get some cold fronts moving through for a few days that makes things cold overnight?
> 
> ...


So sorry, I am moving to AZ full time. That will be her weather


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 31, 2022)

I keep Sulcata in the PNW. We've had hotter weather then ever. Most of the houses here don't have AC...it never gets hot here, except for when it does. I have never had a Sulcata dig a burrow. I keep tortoises in a 20'x12' heated and insulated tort shed. We've had consistently 90 degree plus For a couple of months add the fires and yuck. Here's the shed



Everything in there is on timers...all I do is open and close doggie doors. This is Mary Knobbins...when it's hot outside in the afternoon, this is her napping in the shade


Tom gives the best advice and I am not contradicting that, I keep my torts a bit differently...just giving another option. I have never had a Sulcata dig here. When they get too hot they nap just like Mary. I also realize that your temps are much worse than ours here, hence the cool shed. She puts herself to bed at 7 pm...you can almost set the clock by her. The shed must be closed at night as I have predators. 
This is Mary's favorite spot for catching the morning sun.

Just giving you a different idea


----------



## OliveW (Aug 31, 2022)

@maggie3fan , thanks for posting the Mary pics. I was just thinking about her yesterday.

"It never gets hot here, except for when it does" made me laugh! I'm going to need to steal that quote, except insert "cold" in place of hot.


----------



## Obbie (Sep 1, 2022)

maggie3fan said:


> I keep Sulcata in the PNW. We've had hotter weather then ever. Most of the houses here don't have AC...it never gets hot here, except for when it does. I have never had a Sulcata dig a burrow. I keep tortoises in a 20'x12' heated and insulated tort shed. We've had consistently 90 degree plus For a couple of months add the fires and yuck. Here's the shed
> View attachment 349405
> 
> Everything in there is on timers...all I do is open and close doggie doors. This is Mary Knobbins...when it's hot outside in the afternoon, this is her napping in the shade
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm just amazed that anyone has a 60 pound tortoise living INDOORS.
WOW.


----------

